# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Hello! New to this community! My haplogroup H6 (I'm H6a1a2b1) BIG differnces on AGE!

## Jen V

Hi, I'm not a scientist, I don't have a college degree but I'm very interested in ancient human migrations in Europe. I had my mtdna tested: H6a1a2b1. My maternal line comes from central Germany and moved to Iowa, USA. Anyway I believe H6 is VERY old in Asia, H6b I believe. One paper I read said H6 expand in Asia 20,200 years ago BUT H6a expand in Europe 1800 years ago. Also, haplogroup H6a1a remains in Germany were found in the Saxony-Anhalt area with the Corded Ware Culture approx 4400 years ago. Well, the CWC is much older than the expansion rate of 1800 years ago for H6a in Europe. I believe mtDNA H6a began her journey north of the Black Sea in the Pontic-Caspian Steppes. My HVR 1 matches above 2% are:Croatia, Slovakia and Slovenia. I believe these are the ancient ancestral origins of my mtDNA. Those countries are north and west of the steppes so I can imagine a journey from the Pontic-Caspian Steppes to Germany. However, I am very confused by the recent expansion age and don't understand why it's so young in Europe and SO old in Asia. I need some expert advice as I am new to this research (but throughly enjoying it~!) THANKS, Jen V

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Jen V.

----------


## Jen V

Came across an article on some of haplogroups of mtDNA H. The article compared the differences in ages for Asia and Europe. Once again H6 and H6a1 showed a huge age differences in the Near East and Europe. H6 is 26,600 years old in the Near East YET only 3,400 years old in Europe. H6a1 is 20,200 in the Near East and a mere 1800 years old in Europe. I'm H6a1a2b1. Am I to assume that my maternal line entered Europe 1800 years ago. However, mtDNA H6a1a is associated with the Corded Ware expansion in Germany approx 4500 years ago. The Corded Ware DNA is 75% identical to the Yamnaha Culture in Germany. There was a mtDNA H6 found in a Yamnaya Culture site. So from all this research I am led to believe H6 has a near Eastern origin. In this same article H6a1 is associated with Ossetian populations. Ossetians, I do believe are from Iranian tribes originally. The ALAN tribe. Is there any possibility that H6a1 entered Europe with the migrations of the ALANS? Thank you for any help here. I'm confused by the disparity in expansion ages in Near East and Europe.

----------


## Judith

If you google Behar 2012 mtDNA and copernican and then when you find the paper go into the supplement for the ages of the sub-clades you will find the best guess (scientific calculation with large uncertainties) for the ages. Then you will probably find there has been a typo!

----------


## Jovialis

Hello Jen, my mtdna is H6A1B. The reason why it is young in Europe, is because it was brought it with the (R1a/R1b) Yamnaya migrations. They are also very recent to Europe, compared to the Hunter-gatherers, and neolithic farmers. The section on H explains this.


"H6 was absent from Europe before the Bronze Age and has such a wide distribution across the continent nowadays that it would likely have been spread both by R1a and R1b branches of the Indo-Europeans. Indeed, H6 was found in ancient remains from most Indo-European Bronze Age cultures, including Yamna (H6a1b), Corded Ware (H6a1a), Unetice (H6a1b, H6a1b3), Poltavka (H6a2), Okunevo (H6a1b), Srubnaya (H6a1a) and Andronovo (H6). Actually H6 was the only H samples identified so far in the Andronovo culture in Central Asia."


The Genographic project now shows you common ancestors you had with important people in history. My mother's side seems to have a lot of relation to French and English monarchs, as well as U.S. political leaders of English heritage.


65,000-45,000 years ago I shared a common ancestor with:


Petrarch (Maternal Match)
Abraham Lincoln (Maternal Match)


25,000-12,000 years ago I shared a common ancestor with:


Napoleon Bonaparte (Maternal Match)
Queen Maria Theresa (Maternal Match)
Queen Victoria (Maternal Match)
Nicholas Copernicus (Maternal Match)
Benjamin Franklin (Maternal Match)
Marie Antoinette (Maternal Match)

----------

